# Informations Quellen



## Lodrik (6. Jan 2013)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten intensiver mit der Spieleentwicklung auseinander gesetzt, da ich später gerne in diese Richtung gehen möchte.

Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen Büchern / wissenschaftlichen Dokumenten, mit denen ich mein Wissen erweitern bzw. vertiefen kann. Deswegen würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir eventuell ein paar Sachen empfehlen könntet?! Möglicherweise könnten auch die Mitglieder, die in diesem Bereich tätig sind, mir ein paar Tipps / Informationen geben, wo bzw. wie ich am besten an aktuelle Informationen komme.

Ich habe mittlerweile einige Tutorials zu diversen Themen gelesen (und ich freue mich auch über neue), doch ich möchte mir auch gern eine gewisse "Basis"-Literatur anschaffen, die ich eventuell später für eine Bachelor-Masterarbeit verwenden könnte.

Zurzeit beschäftige ich mich mit Tile basierten Spielen und Editoren und würde mich auch hier über Tipps, Meinungen oder was euch dazu einfällt, freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mfg

Lodrik


----------



## TKausL (6. Jan 2013)

Schau dir doch mal den Sourcecode von Stendhal (Stendhal &ndash; The Arianne Project) genauer an, ist ein Online MMORPG Client+Server. Da kann man sicher gut was lernen.


----------



## Lodrik (7. Jan 2013)

Dankeschön 

Werd ich mir dann in Ruhe anschauen!

mfg

Lodrik


----------



## Rite (15. Jan 2013)

Kostet das was?


----------



## Degush (15. Jan 2013)

Beschäftige dich vorallem erst einmal intensivst(!) mit Linearer Algebra und allem, was dazugehört.

Wenn du in die Zukunft denken willst, kann ich dir diese Lektüre empfehlen:
Schreer Lecture
Man muss sich zwar teilweise echt durchkämpfen, aber sie ist eines der wenigen deutschen Bücher (das Einzige?) zu dem Thema. Worum es geht:
Stereogeometrie. Aus zwei Kameras die verlorengegangenen 3D-Informationen wiederzubeschaffen.
Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass in einigen Jahren mit dieser Technik fotorealistische Computerspiel entwickelt werden können. Anstatt einen Baum von Hand zu modellieren, muss man den dan nämlich nur noch filmen


----------



## Lodrik (16. Jan 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Buch, sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus. 

Ich hatte bereits lineare Algebra, viel mehr als die Basis weiß ich aber leider nicht.

mfg

Lodrik


----------



## Firephoenix (16. Jan 2013)

Ich würde hier trotzdem gerne mal pushen (auch wenn der Thread gerade oben ist ), da ich selber auch gerade auf der Suche nach guten Quellen bin, die ich irgendwann für weitere eigene Experimente benutzen kann (falls ich dafür mal wieder Zeit haben sollte...).

Besonders interessant für mich wären Artikel (gerne auch richtige Paper) zu den Themen
-3d-Pfadsuche mit einer hohen Zahl Agenten (Optimierungsmöglichkeiten durch Wegpufferung etc?)
-Physiksimulation (gerne auch Dinge wie Wärme, Druck,...) mit einer hohen Anzahl Entities
-Entitysysteme allgemein
-Parallelisierung bei Spielen (was kann leicht ausgelagert werden, wo geht meistens Leistung verloren,...)
-Agenten-KI in komplexen Umgebungen

(falls jemand gute Bücher dazu kennt natürlich auch gerne)

Zu dem Thread beisteuern kann ich:
Voxel-Engine:
https://sites.google.com/site/letsmakeavoxelengine/
2D-Schatten:
2D Shadow Effects
Prozedurale Generation:
Main Page - Procedural Content Generation Wiki
Entity-System:
http://t-machine.org/index.php/2011/08/22/entity-system-rdbms-beta-a-new-example-with-source/

Gruß


----------

